# DRI Switched Club Intrawest Owners to Embarc Member Site - Doesn't Go Well...



## cd5 (May 17, 2016)

Friday, Club Intrawest owners were notified that Member Services would be offline all weekend until Monday May 16, 9am Pacific Time. The website switchover would be happening over the weekend. 

Lots of problems and issues when the new site came online...
Errors in number of points, no access to Interval International (they say will be fixed in 2-3 days) as Interval was not aware (???) that they had to modify their site for CI member access, no 1-day reservations available etc.

Although DRI has added people to the phone lines, better training would have been required as there is a lot of misinformation, and "I don't knows" given (according to FB members) and there are half hour waits to even talk to these people.

In short, not a good transition.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 17, 2016)

the good and bad of the new website

good- when you make a CI reservation it pops up the exact request you ask for 

BAD  you used to see every room type and every day when you made a CI reservation  NOT ANY MORE

IMHO  more bad than good.


----------

